# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  Ğ¡Ğ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ ĞĞ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ ĞĞµÑĞ¿Ğ»Ğ°ÑĞ½Ğ¾ Ğ§ĞµÑĞ½ÑĞ¹ ĞĞ´Ğ°Ğ¼

## Aruiteve

« » 2022 

 



 2022  










« » / Warner Bros Discovery. , , . , , . , . , " " , - , . : 6.8 IMDb: 7.1. . , . , 10%. 

. 116 156 . The Hollywood Reporter , , DC . , , Daily Planet. The Gray Man 120 . 2022. « » . . . . Fantastic Beasts: The Secrets of Dumbledore. Mixa8827 | : 3 10. Oznel Dusuncelerimi yazmak istedim. Kad?n?n cocugu olmek uzereyken korkan endise eden bir anne olmas? yerine inat eden posta koymal?k laflar sarf eden anne profili bana gecmedi. Duygusal oldugunu hissettirmeye cal?s?lan sahnelerde muzik haricinde duyguyu gecirebilen bi unsur yoktu. Karakter olum ve vedalar?nda huzun yasatma cabas? vard? ama sorun surada karakterler aras?ndaki bag? goremedik ki ayr?ld?klar?nda uzulduklerini hissedelim. Sanki 10 yas?ndaki cocuk diyalogu gibi posta koyarak birbirlerini ikna etmeye cal?san yetiskinlerin olmas? da komik. Adam'?n Dunyay? yok etmesinden korkarken "hadi gel seni hapse atacag?z" demek ucuz senaryo metini olarak goze carp?yordu. Halk?n huznunu cok hissettirmisler gibi bir de finalde halk?n sevindigini gorduk biz halk?n ezilip zulum cektigini gormedik ki  :Big Grin:  Gercekten introsu ile bile s?n?fta kalan bir film. Hikaye anlat?m? 12 yas?ndaki cocugu zor etkiler. "Bir tac varm?s ele geciren dunyay? yok ediyormus" diye hikaye sunumu mu olur. Bu kulliyata kars? degilim ama sunum bu degil pls yaaaa. : 110 56. kachun2017 | : 8 10. 

20 2022. , , DC, , . , , . . «» . : 10 . 5 : : . ; ; , ; ; , . 

18+ © 2022 «» . . : 28 2022. 1941. 100 . 2022. . 

. -: " " : 6.5 IMDb: 6.9. . . «!» 2014 , . 2017 , . - 2019 , 2020 , 2021 , - COVID-19. , , . 9 2021 . Steven - West/Allen Stan (I lost a bet) , . S ( Shu ) , . . . , . , , . ? , - . 

, , . , . . , , (). , , . . , . , , . . , , , , , . 20 . . 1 . (. Behemoth; . ????????) - , , , , , . . - . , , . - , , - . - . : - . " " , , . . (. ?????????) - , . - , , . -, , . , - , , , , . , . . , " " . , , . , : , . « , ! , , , , - . . , », Sh_Mari. 

27 . 2022 00:45. : . Patriot -125 «» 1 1 Pilot 8 2022, 1 2 We Are Coming, Father Abraham 8 2022, 1 3 Hand to Mouth 15 2022, 1 4 WhatsHerName 22 2022, 1 5 The Place I Lie 29 2022, 1 6 You Promised 5 2022, . . 8,2, IMDb, , , . . . , 22 . , . ABC , . . : h.264 5 000 /, 1280x536. : , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , . 6.1 / IMDB 6.1 , , , / 2022 $40 000 000 $51 828 117 , - II, , , , , , , , , , , . , , , . , . , , . 368.

----------

